# Using your middle name instead of first/last name?



## ..kels* (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any makeup artists out there who do this? I was thinking of using my middle name in place of my last name, as it has more of a ring to it & is more gender specific. But does this cause complications when it comes to clients writing cheques, etc..? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## laceface (Nov 20, 2009)

Very good question. I'm interested in the answer too...


----------



## amishmethlab (Nov 20, 2009)

Most clients understand that like many performers some makeup artists have stage names and will typically ask who they need to address their check to.  If they don't ask be sure to specify.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 20, 2009)

thats not a problem, Iuse my middle name often for a number of things, it's still ur name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just make sure when getting a check ur full name is displayed


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 20, 2009)

I do the same thing.
Mine is Heather Nicole Artistry
 My name is Heather, and for my mua I use Heather Nicole  as opposed to my surname, number 1 because its cool. 2. because I know what people are calling for as I only have 1 cell phone line. Easy distinction


----------



## lainz (Nov 20, 2009)

you can specify to your bank that you will be receiving checks with other than the official name they have for you for that account. For example, all of my legal documents and my checking information have my first name, but i use my middle name for business. They made a note of it and I havent had a problem since.


----------



## MUByMelissaLyn (Feb 7, 2010)

that's exactly what I do. 

My bridal contract specifies my full legal name for the purposes of writing checks (I do not have a business checking account only a personal one)


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

You can obtain a business license in the name of your business rather than your own name, it's a dba (doing business as), that way you are able to complete documents, open accounts, and accept payments made out to your middle name! I did it because my legal last name is hyphenated, but I don't regularly go by the whole thing and didn't want my business name to either.


----------



## x_ladydanger (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a photographer and use my first and middle name instead of my surname because I hate it! Most people know me as Heather Louise now and not my proper name!


----------

